# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Los faros helados del Lago Michigan

## Jonasino

> Estas preciosas fotografías de faros cubiertos por el hielo, en el puerto de San José del Norte, en la costa del Lago Michigan, pueden hacerte sentir frío sólo con mirarlas. Los faros, en estas fotos de los fotógrafos Thomas Zakowski y Tom Gill, están tan completamente helados que parecen torres de cuentos fantásticos de hadas, como sacados de Las Crónicas de Narnia.
> 
> Los dos faros, los cuales fueron construidos hace más de un siglo, se hielan cuando los vientos del invierno y las olas del Lago Michigan cubren las torres de polvo de hielo. La torre más pequeña, que está más alejada de la orilla, fue construida en 1906 y tiene una altura de 35 pies (10,5 metros). La segunda torre, situada más hacia el interior, fue construida en 1907 y tiene una altura de 57 pies (17,4 metros). Las dos están comunicadas por una pasarela que, cuando queda cubierta de hielo y escarcha, ofrece una vista realmente impresionante. El hecho de que los dos faros estén tan expuestos hace que sean un destino popular para los turistas a los que le guste ver placas de hielo espectaculares o  las olas golpeando las costas del Lago Michigan. ¡Probablemente se hagan con un nuevo abrigo contra el hielo el próximo invierno, así que, fotógrafos, preparen sus cámaras!
> 
> El Lago Michigan es uno de los cinco que conforman los Grandes Lagos de Norte América, y es el único enteramente localizado dentro de las fronteras de EEUU. Los Grandes Lagos son tan grandes que son capaces de generar sus propios microclimas para las regiones colindantes.










Fuente:500px

----------

aberroncho (20-oct-2015),Asteriom (23-oct-2015),embalses al 100% (24-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (20-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (23-oct-2015),Los terrines (21-oct-2015)

----------


## Asteriom

Fotos espectaculares, gracias!




> Fuente:500px

----------

